# I didn't think I would be doing this.......



## Ether (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi Everybody 

I have been a member of this site for a few months and I am impressed with the help everybody gives freely. Today I became a full member (not for the TomTom as I never win anything!!) as I think that the site is well worth supporting. We have just set up a web shop for our company recently (totally unrelated to motorhomes, etc. and we are still sorting out the gremlins) and I know how difficult - and costly - it is to get it right. I think this one is brilliant.

I am a bit of a fraud at the moment as we have not wild camped (I presume that this is not a condition of membership!) -  as yet. We acquired our Autotrail Tracker last backend, so we are only just beginning to find out how everything works. We have also found out that we prefer CLs. We had a Sprite Alpine caravan in the 70s (A bit primitive with an Elsan toilet, compared to the 2012 model!) and caravanned with the family - 5 of us in a 12 foot van, plus cat, hamster and guinea pig plus Mirror dinghy and we had fun. Gave that up and bought a yacht and we sailed for 25 years, which my wife did not like really. I am pleased to say that she loves the Tracker, so we will, hopefully enyoy it for a few years - we are a bit long in the tooth.

Happy camping everybody


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Mar 31, 2012)

hello and :welcome::have fun:

    arthur

p.s. tell us where your from cos then i might not like you


----------



## kimbowbill (Mar 31, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the site,


----------



## Deleted member 3957 (Mar 31, 2012)

Well just hello from up here !

Lidders


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Mar 31, 2012)

aup jenny i think they might be ok cos not many from lancs have a :boat: :scared: :lol-053: i think they will be desmond neighbours if they had a canoe they could be lamegates neighbours :lol-049:


----------



## kimbowbill (Mar 31, 2012)

or they could be CJ's neighbours, then theyd have an ASBO :raofl::raofl:


----------



## oldish hippy (Mar 31, 2012)

hello and welcome







well it cant be any worse than coming from north of brum lol


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi and you are very welcome to the site. :have fun: and enjoy.


----------



## Dezi (Mar 31, 2012)

Old_Arthur said:


> aup jenny i think they might be ok cos not many from lancs have a :boat: :scared: :lol-053: i think they will be desmond neighbours if they had a canoe they could be lamegates neighbours :lol-049:





You could be correct old un. "Seaton Carew", recently renamed "Seaton canoe" since the Panama kid came back  is not far from Capt Mainwarings hangout.

Dezi  c:


----------



## maingate (Mar 31, 2012)

:wave::welcome: Ether.

I see some of the more common as muck members have welcomed you. They must think you have money. 

They are alright, I would trust them with my life (but not my wallet :lol-049

Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Tco (Mar 31, 2012)

Welcome and enjoy your camping. Don't worry, you will not be ostracised for using camp sites, they have facilities which many wild camping POI's don't have. We do both. Using common sense. Don't forget to:wave:


----------



## Beemer (Mar 31, 2012)

Ether said:


> bought a yacht and we sailed for 25 years, which my wife did not like really. I am pleased to say that she loves the Tracker, so we will, hopefully enyoy it for a few years - we are a bit long in the tooth.
> 
> Happy camping everybody



I'm really surprised she is still with you!
Welcome to the both of you......................:welcome:


----------



## barryd (Mar 31, 2012)

Welcome.  I also graduated from boats. Mrs d hated it so it was full of my beer buddies most weekends so I gave up four years ago and bought a van which we have both enjoyed although I think she would sometimes prefer it if I still had the boat so I would sod off occasionally!

I agree with you about CL's. They are superb. We are on one now and have been for nearly two weeks. Nobody else here but us and a couple of mad donkeys.

I love wilding but we are quite fussy as to where we park but without doubt the best spots we have camped on both here and abroad have been wild spots.

Hope you get into it like we have


----------



## Ether (Mar 31, 2012)

Thank you everybody for the welcome. I see that Old Arthur comes from Donny so being an old Goolie I appreciate his humour! 
By the way - sorry for the thumbs down. That was operator error! It was meant to be a wave.


----------



## Viktor (Mar 31, 2012)

A full member :welcome:


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Mar 31, 2012)

Ether said:


> Thank you everybody for the welcome. I see that Old Arthur comes from Donny so being an old Goolie I appreciate his humour!
> By the way - sorry for the thumbs down. That was operator error! It was meant to be a wave.



 aferkin goolie :scared: first time i have heard anyone admit coming from goole most are from just outside lol
  had a lot of family there called johnson they where builders


----------



## lotty (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi and welcome
:welcome:


----------



## scampa (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi and Welcome!!    :wave:


----------



## Ether (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi Old Arthur

Well, I was an adopted Goolie, both my sons were born there so they can boast genuine Goolie status. Was it Les Johnson, but that's going back 40 years or so.


----------



## bopper (Apr 3, 2012)

Welcome to the club.....  I've got two goolies.


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Apr 3, 2012)

Ether said:


> Hi Old Arthur
> 
> Well, I was an adopted Goolie, both my sons were born there so they can boast genuine Goolie status. Was it Les Johnson, but that's going back 40 years or so.



It was Bill and Harry johnson,Les was Bills son,i'm from down the road in Hatfield (dunscroft really but )

           Arthur


----------



## Deleted member 13859 (Apr 3, 2012)

hi and welcome to the site
we use campsites as my better half like hot and cold running water and things so your not alone!!!!:welcome::have fun::wave:


----------

